# Red Tails (2012)



## Starbeast (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## biodroid (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't see the trailer. What's it about? Does the SFX look good?


----------



## Moonbat (Aug 1, 2011)

wow! that looks good. I'm not a huge fan of WWII (is it WWII?) films or even a big fan of planes, but that got me going.

I think, from seeing the trailer, that it is about a group of black fighter pilots being used to protect bombers in WWII, looks like a rousing anti-racism movie with plenty of CGI dogfighting and explosions.  Looks really good though.


----------



## The Ace (Aug 1, 2011)

I love it, "Inspired by true events."

This is one h*ll of a story (the Tuskegee Airmen) and has already been done quite well, now Hollywood's playing fast and loose with _American _history.

The facts;

The US didn't believe Blacks were intellectually capable of becoming fighter pilots, but many volunteered.

Tuskegee AFB was set up to reinforce this by setting up a training regime so rigorous that trainees were expected to, 'Wash out.' Only Blacks were sent there.

The result was the 332nd Fighter Group, the only all-Black fighter formation in the USAAF.  Distinguished by the red-painted tails of their aircraft, it was their  proud boast that they never lost a bomber while on escort duty (an alternative figure of 25 bomber losses over 200+ missions is still very impressive, by anybody's standards).


----------



## Moonbat (Aug 1, 2011)

It sounds like, in their efforts to ensure no black became pilots, that they actually got a small group of pilots that were better than their white equivalents by virtue of a harder training regime, therefore making a case that white pilots were not good enough.


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 2, 2011)

Tuskegee Airman Tribute


----------



## Starbeast (Dec 11, 2011)

*Red Tails* will be released in January, I can hardly wait!  It's almost here!


----------

